# Veyron "fixer upper" For Sale



## hech54 (Nov 1, 2008)

http://axa.ricardo.ch/kaufen/axa-wi...on-8-0-w16-11980115-21357864-1/w/an742120496/
$250,000 US Dollars(?)


----------

